# Trancat vs. Shoalwater Cat



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I know the trancat is a great boat.
How does the Shoalwater Cat compare in structural build and price?
Are they the same hull? They look identical to me.

Considering one or the other.
Hoping there are some owners of both out there.

Thanks
R.R.


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

I have ridden on both boats. 6 one way 1/2 dozen the other. If you are looking for cat hulls, check out the atackaflat by explorer. My fishing partner has one and it gets up and runs as shallow as anything out there, and turns like it's on rails. Good luck!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Is the shoalwater all synthetic like the trancat?
I noticed it weighs less than the tran.
Are they the same hull on bottom.
I know what the tran looks like but not the shoalwater.
I have only seen them in the distance and the web sight doenst tell or show much to me.
Price is also an issue.


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

Transcat hands down!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

both boats are great. shoalwater uses wood, but that would not concern me AT ALL. The lines are very similar. I would call Donnie Tran and ask him about the differences, then call Steve Bell at Shoalwater, and ask the same questions.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

id say tran unless you like getting wet then go with shoal


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Shoalwater uses wood Tran is all composite. They are not the same hull shape on the bottom but are similar. I've not been in the Shoalwater cat but love the TranCat more every time I run it!


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have looked hard at the Shoalwater Cat, then called and talked with one of their people at the shop. They told me that everything under the deck, excluding the transom, is composite. So the wood element doesn't really concern me, if done correctly it will last longer than I will want to keep it.


----------



## puddle shuttle (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't know much about cat hulls, but tran builds a very stout boat. I like the ideal of no wood.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I spoke to a dealer and he told me that you can order a shoalwater cat with wood or without. Depends if you want to save money and weight.


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

*PM Stew1tx*

He has a TransCat and his uncle has a Shoalwater Cat..and he spends more time on them than on dry land. He can answer any question you may have.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Just want to help out with some of the the I'm not so sure on who builds a better cat talk! The wetted surface of the 21' Shoalwater Cat is 10" narrower than Tran so therfore you will get a smoother ride in rougher water. Also Shoalwater builds all their boats with turning strakes so in a high speed turns you don't slide or have the boat swap ends on you. Alot of the boat manufacturers don't do this! Another note Shoalwater has been around for 31 years and not only believes in quality but in customer satisfaction! Shoalwater is one of the few manufacturers out there that will actually mold the boat around and for the fishermans needs. And for the wetness of the Cat alot of that depends on who's running the boat. If any of you want a demo to help clarify some of the misguided information feel free on giving me a call and I can put you on the water in my 21' Shoalwater Cat. 


832-818-6912
Capt. Ralph Morales
Team Shoalwater
Team Strike Pro


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys.....


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

Mosca is another to add to your list if you're interested in cat hulls. Cesar builds a very nice boat&#8230;.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

www.ultracatboats.com

No wood.

All of the boats you are asking about are great boats, built by good people. Either one will satisfy your needs, I just wanted to drop another name on the list. Feel lucky that today you have a wide choice of cat hulls, each having their own little touches, but they are all fine boats. If you would like to hear more about our line, feel free to contact me at anytime. As I stated before, either way you go with those two will be fine choices.

Best Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Cats*

I just spent last weekend on an Ultra Cat. It is a drier ride than my Shoalwater Laguna, which is the predecessor to the Shoalwater Cat. However, I hear that the Shoalwater Cat is also much drier than my Laguna for what its worth. I can tell you that the Ultra Cat is capable of running across a big LLM mud flat in 6 inches of water and the engine never dropped water pressure even though the wake looked like dry ground. It also gets up on plane very quickly in shin to knee deep water. This boat is the 22XS powered with a 150 E-TEC. Finally, like most skinny water boats, she'll jar the teeth out of your head in a big chop if you don't slow down. fyi


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

they are all good boats but very wet.imo an all composite boat (no wood) is not allways the way to go.from what i've seen and heard an all compsite boat can be to rigid,no give and that results in stress cracks.the wood that these guys use in their boats will last a very long time i have not owned any boat long enough to know if the wood will rot from old age yet,but the one i have now is an 07 shoalwater and it has wood in the deck,transom so,i'll let ya'll know in tweenty years or so how it holds up.


----------



## Priority1 (Aug 21, 2005)

*wood*



cat. said:


> .............i have not owned any boat long enough to know if the wood will rot from old age yet,but the one i have now is an 07 shoalwater and it has wood in the deck,transom so,i'll let ya'll know in tweenty years or so how it holds up.


I have, (owned a boat with wood in it)
and
"It rotted"

As a matter of fact, All the ones I have owned with wood components have rotted.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

cat. said:


> they are all good boats but very wet.imo an all composite boat (no wood) is not allways the way to go.from what i've seen and heard an all compsite boat can be to rigid,no give and that results in stress cracks.the wood that these guys use in their boats will last a very long time i have not owned any boat long enough to know if the wood will rot from old age yet,but the one i have now is an 07 shoalwater and it has wood in the deck,transom so,i'll let ya'll know in tweenty years or so how it holds up.


I'm not disagreeing with you, but I have an all synthetic boat now and there are no stress cracks on it anywhere.
I've had it three yrs and I dont baby it, but I dont try to tear it up like some honyoks do either.
I dont have anything against wooden componets if they are sealed right, but screwing a center consol down to a wooden deck is not good. Been there seen that.
I dont have all the answers, but glassing them down would be the way I would go. I've been there to...


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey guys I will be down in the Lower Laguna Area all weekend and through all of next week! If you guys wanna see how shallow and how dry a 21' Shoalwater Cat is give me a call! 832-818-6912. I can meet you at any boat ramp down there.


Capt. Ralph Morales
Team Shoalwater
Team Strike Pro


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

You have a Tran now, I bet he will be more willing to work with you. Just dont sell the boat until you have the new one.... I like to fish out of it.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

You have a 22' Tran Sport? Is there something you don't like about the TS, or do you want to go shallower? Curious since I'm looking at the 22' TS.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Scout177 said:


> You have a 22' Tran Sport? Is there something you don't like about the TS, or do you want to go shallower? Curious since I'm looking at the 22' TS.


Its a great boat, I just have a case to the wants....


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, did you pull the trigger?


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

They Should Give You A Courtisy Rain Jacket With The Shoalwater.bothgood Boats But I Would Go With The Transcat.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

i recently rode in a 18' trans cat and i was impressed. I would highly reccomend one.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

all composite boat most likely will have some stress cracks, cause there is no give,imo.the shoalwater is a soaker! no matter who's behind the wheel.both good boats nothing wrong with wood in the hull.


----------



## Mcast06 (Apr 13, 2006)

I haven't rode in a Trans Cat but I have rode in the Shoalwater 21' Cat and I thought this boat rode excellent in chop and imo it was in no way a wet ride for me. I was very impressed with how this boat handled and the ride. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

what? the only place you wont get wet is if you crawl under the console! then still maybe!


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Fishguts, You need come out with me on my 21 Shoalwater Cat. I think you'll see it does make a difference on whos behind the wheel! Call me we'll set something up 832-818-6912


----------



## KNARF22670 (Jul 10, 2006)

I Agree With Big Dog !!!! I Have A Friend With A 21 Shoalwater And Been Out A Bunch Even On Those Windy A_ _ Days And Considering Low Sides Cat Hull Its Pretty Dry Ride..... Sounds Like Fishguts Is Talking About A Dargel Skout Cause That Is A Wet Ride. Only Dry Spot Is The Front Compartment If You Dont Have The Hole For The Deck Chair.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

My Bay Stealth is way wet. I been thinkin about tradin it for a Redfin I seen down the road. Whadda ya'll thank?? If the Redfin ain't dry, I gottanuther buddy who's lookin to unload his Bluewave. Is it dryer than a Tran or Sholewater???


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

no thanks!....i can get wet just by jumping in a pool!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

KNARF22670 said:


> I Agree With Big Dog !!!! I Have A Friend With A 21 Shoalwater And Been Out A Bunch Even On Those Windy A_ _ Days And Considering Low Sides Cat Hull Its Pretty Dry Ride..... Sounds Like Fishguts Is Talking About A Dargel Skout Cause That Is A Wet Ride. Only Dry Spot Is The Front Compartment If You Dont Have The Hole For The Deck Chair.


huh........... what?


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

i love my shoalwater cat 21, it is a lot drier than a lot of boats that i have been on.
i agree with capt big dog that a lot of it is operator malfunction
i will give anybody a ride that wants to try it out
capt henry


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*food for thought*

Look at the draft at rest if you're gona buy a skinny water boat. It will give an indication of the draft on plane. I happen to own a shoalwater laguna (predecessor to the cat) and its a great boat (but is wet). But I don't think the draft is as shallow as the Tran. Might be worth looking into.

they are both reputable manufacturers.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Laguna Freak the weight of the boat is what makes it wet when pushing through the water! And the draft of our new cat at rest is shallower than a Tran! Come by the Summer Boat Show I have a video of my cat running in about 4 1/2 " of hard sand so the boat on plane is actually running shallower than when at rest. If you look at the sponsons on the cat vs the Laguna you'll see the difference in why you have a drier ride. Tran does make a great boat.


----------



## Ultra Cat 1 (May 21, 2006)

*Weight drowns you out of the boat and in the boat?*



Capt.BigDog said:


> Laguna Freak the weight of the boat is what makes it wet when pushing through the water! And the draft of our new cat at rest is shallower than a Tran! Come by the Summer Boat Show I have a video of my cat running in about 4 1/2 " of hard sand so the boat on plane is actually running shallower than when at rest. If you look at the sponsons on the cat vs the Laguna you'll see the difference in why you have a drier ride. Tran does make a great boat.


Based on this reasoning everyone should be looking at a boat that weighs less like a Carolina Skiff, or an aluminum boat. These boats weigh less and float shallower, so they should be dryer? Is this correct? OK! Lets give it up for the driest ride on the bay an 18 foot, 72" bottom Alweld!!!!!!


----------



## Ultra Cat 1 (May 21, 2006)

*Maybe 8" doesn't always mean 8"!*



Capt.BigDog said:


> Laguna Freak the weight of the boat is what makes it wet when pushing through the water! And the draft of our new cat at rest is shallower than a Tran! Come by the Summer Boat Show I have a video of my cat running in about 4 1/2 " of hard sand so the boat on plane is actually running shallower than when at rest. If you look at the sponsons on the cat vs the Laguna you'll see the difference in why you have a drier ride. Tran does make a great boat.


Just got off of the Tran and the Shoalwater web sites. Interestingly, Tran states that his boat drafts 6" and Shoalwater states that "It floats in about 8" of water".


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

stew1tx said:


> Well, did you pull the trigger?


I cooled off and am gonna stay where I'm at with my Transport..........
Mine is paid for and I dont want another boat note............yet
I need a new toy box camper...


----------



## Mcast06 (Apr 13, 2006)

FISHGUTS I have ridden in the Shoalwater 21' cat and I think I know the differnce between a sneeze and a wet fart. The Shoalwater cat is a really nice smooth and dry ride and I was riding behind the wheel on the leaning post and did not once get wet. I have also ridden on the front seat, above the livewell, and didnt get wet riding up there either and it still was a pretty smooth ride. I have had back surgery and usually a rough ride on a boat will bother my back afterwards but not on this one.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

you know,after reading all the post about how smooth and dry the 21 cat is,i can't help but think, i must have been on a defective boat,because i've fished out of one for a while now and it is a very very very wet ride but, like i said it must be a defective hull? i'll have to check with him on that.mcast i'm really glad you know the difference between a fart and a sneeze,dunno what that had to do with this boat? but,glad to hear you know the difference any way.oh maybe if i fart or sneeze it might be a diiferent outcome? i'll check into it.thanks


----------



## Mcast06 (Apr 13, 2006)

Fishguts, what I meant was I know the difference between getting wet and staying dry on a boat but using a different term. Cause obvisouly as I stated in my post before you didn't quite understand what I was saying when I say it was a dry ride for me. Anyway I'm not here to get into any conflict and I was stating what I observed while riding in this boat. As Capt. Ralph said give him a call and set up a demo in his boat and he will show what this boat can do. He did proove me wrong cause I always thought a catarman style boat wasn't a smooth and dry ride regardless of what brand boat it was.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Gene'o is shooting you straight. Most of the comfort in a cat comes from the captain knowing his vessel and how to run it. I have had many say the tran will rattle your teeth out and is wet and I offer a ride in similar conditions and they are amazed and say it must have been a bad hull they were in. Not true, there is a learning curve with cat hulls and the more air under the tunnel the better and softer the ride. Run 30 in 2' swells all of them will beat on you but knock it up around 45+ or fast enough to get air under it (slower if running into a head wind) and it skips across the waves and really smooths things out and I mean really. I have a good bit of experience in both shoalwaters (having owned a SCAT a 20L, two Lagunas and an uncle with a cat now or about 20 years worth of experience) and a tran cat now and will tell you they each have their quirks, but they operate in similar conditions with similar drafts but the tran is a little heavier. But they draft about the same. Mine loaded with 2-3 passengers will pull 7" in salt water. They will both run through about 3" they will both get up shallower than they will float WITH THE RIGHT PROP. I am not going to bash shoalwater they make a great product and have for a long time, with a few years of off ownership, and they have always taken care of me and our boats if anything ever happened. And we had a WONDERFUL dealer in Portland marine. I would suggest Richard 361-643-2258 to anyone. The customer service is SECOND to none as a customer would see it. There are subtle differences and I won't go into those here because it could be construed as bashing and I am not into that. 

All that being said I own a Tran Cat and would suggest that boat to anyone looking at that style hull or a flats boat. My boat gets up a hair flatter and is few miles an hour faster, but I run a different prop and motor combination. Vmax HPDi vs the ETEC my uncle runs and I run the OFS prop vs the OFX. Either will fish shallower than you want to, run skinnier than you should and will get you into trouble if your not careful and paying attention to what your doing. Both boats turn well and both will shear or spin out if your running at speed trimmed out so know your equipment and take it slower while learning your new boat or get with someone that knows how to run it. I think all boats should come with a quick lesson on the water, it makes for a safer environment for everyone.

Feel free to ask questions and I will see you and Capt. White in Kemah Gene. Might be in a go fast too :-O


----------



## RAR (Jun 30, 2005)

stew1tx said:


> Run 30 in 2' swells all of them will beat on you but knock it up around 45+ or fast enough to get air under it (slower if running into a head wind) and it skips across the waves and really smooths things out and I mean really.


+1... I think this is true of any boat. My 22 Baymaster is not the most popular boat out there, but I can get it in and out of some really shallow stuff and it's a pig... heavy. Crossing the bay coming out of Port Mansfield on a windy day can be really rough on a flats boat, but like Stew says, powering through that stuff can make or "Break" your boat. What a difference getting to know your boat will make.


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*You're right*



KNARF22670 said:


> I Agree With Big Dog !!!! I Have A Friend With A 21 Shoalwater And Been Out A Bunch Even On Those Windy A_ _ Days And Considering Low Sides Cat Hull Its Pretty Dry Ride..... Sounds Like Fishguts Is Talking About A Dargel Skout Cause That Is A Wet Ride. Only Dry Spot Is The Front Compartment If You Dont Have The Hole For The Deck Chair.


I agree with you, Fishgunts is probably confused.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

oh well,i'll stick with my trancat.


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Trolling Uh?*



FISHGUTS said:


> oh well,i'll stick with my trancat.


Stirring the pot, you're a funny guy. What model trancat do you own?


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

01 21 with 02 yamaha 150. thought of getting something new but,it was just a thought.it needs some work but thats ok i can fix it as i go.i do need a new trailer!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

I need help with prop choices,i have a 21 trancat w/150 vmax NOT trp,what prop do you guys run?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Powertech OFX 4 blade is an amazing prop on these boats! Great hole shot and very good top end for a cupped 4 blade. I'm not sure on pitch with a 150, but I would guess 16 or so. I'm running a 21 pitch with my 250 MErc and it will throw you back out of the hole, get on top in mud that it won't float in and run 58-62mph depending on conditions.

Josh


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

I may upgrade to a 200 e-tec soon.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Fishguts,

I have the 200 etec small block and I can run 47 with a four blade ofx 18 pitch.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Seems like all the guys lately are really leaning toward the OFX but the OFS works better for me with a heavier boat with lots of air drag. It does pull harder out of the hole than the X series or at least the one I had which I am trying to replace did. I run an 18 and virtualy no difference in the 18 and 19 but a little better holeshot it seemed with the 18.


----------



## texhost (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a 21 flats cat. These cat hulls ride smoothly when you know how to drive them. It is true they will get up in next nothing if you have it loaded right and you have the right prop. If you are trying to get in the shallows you need a trp. This is just my opinion.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

the trp is an excellent choice but with correct propping an motor can perform at least as well as the trp, with better fuel mileage and higher hp usually.


----------

